
Alphabet Shareholders and Employees Want Executive Pay Linked to Diversity Goals - DelaneyM
https://gizmodo.com/alphabet-shareholders-and-employees-want-executive-pay-1826244537
======
dvdhnt
No, one or more shareholders and a handful of employees are going to formally
propose a plan to link executive compensation to diversity goals.

Alphabet opposes the proposal because they believe it’s not in the best
interests of the company or shareholders.

I don’t think it’s a good idea. I think there are better ways to nurture your
company culture than depending on arbitrary objectives with vague, or even
nonexistent, finishing lines.

My two cents.

